# Snowboarders! Post your setup/place to ride!



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, im obsessed with snowboarding, and like to read what other people ride/where they ride (creepy i know)

MY SETUP:
2011 Rome SDS Agent Rocker-board
2011 Rome SDS 390 Boss- Bindings
2011 Nike ZOOM DK -boots

PLACE TO RIDE
Northstar At Tahoe.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Snowbird!!!! Slc, ut!!!


----------

